# Hook issues with light line



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I use 17lb. Never had an issue. Buy tackle without the gap. Don't men prefer tight gaps anyways?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am not sure what your saying. The knot came out? use a different knot


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Capnredfish said:


> I use 17lb. Never had an issue. Buy tackle without the gap. Don't men prefer tight gaps anyways?


Tight is good, but double the strikes is also good with the light line..


----------

